# Portland Oregon ride and meet at Lucky Labrador brewery June 3rd Sunday.



## fatbike (May 24, 2012)

1945 NW Quimby St. Be there!


----------



## Boris (May 24, 2012)

Derek asked me to take over scheduling of rides. We'll have the rides fall on the FIRST SUNDAY of EVERY MONTH from here on.


----------



## Boris (May 29, 2012)

*Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!*

That's right, this Sunday, You know the time. You know the place. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey, you know what Sunday is? JUNE 3!!! And time for the Lucky Lab ride. See you there!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 2, 2012)

just a bump.  lucky lab!!!!! is there going to be a mini swap?


----------



## Boris (Jun 2, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> just a bump.  lucky lab!!!!! is there going to be a mini swap?




As always, if you have something that you need gone, bring it along.


----------



## Boris (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope to see a good turn-out today. Rain or no rain. Bike or no bike. Ride or no ride. Not sure if i want to take the chance of getting any of my bikes wet.


----------



## Boris (Jun 3, 2012)

Good turnout. Everything stayed nice and calm, no fights. Missed those of you that couldn't make it though.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 6, 2012)

What's up! No photos.....


----------



## BWbiker (Jun 7, 2012)

*Lucky Lab rides*



Dave Marko said:


> That's right, this Sunday, You know the time. You know the place. Hope to see everyone there!



Hi Dave (Boris), any chance you would consider moving the July ride and the September rides to avoid the Weekends before and after a Holiday? It may help on attendance! Of course then you would need to push the rides to the middle of both months. But then there's avoiding the Iron Ranch meet....... date unknown. Your call.
Thanks, Brad


----------



## Boris (Jun 7, 2012)

BWbiker said:


> Hi Dave (Boris), any chance you would consider moving the July ride and the September rides to avoid the Weekends before and after a Holiday? It may help on attendance! Of course then you would need to push the rides to the middle of both months. But then there's avoiding the Iron Ranch meet....... date unknown. Your call.
> Thanks, Brad




You bring up a good point Brad. I don't have your current email address, why don't you email it to me we can work on the date that would work best for you in July (for starters). I'll email or call everyone else and see which date would work best for them. General consensus will rule. The idea was to keep the rides on the first Sunday of each month so it would be easy for everyone to remember, but obviously there does need to be some exceptions.


----------



## BWbiker (Jun 7, 2012)

*Dates...*



Dave Marko said:


> You bring up a good point Brad. I don't have your current email address, why don't you email it to me we can work on the date that would work best for you in July (for starters). I'll email or call everyone else and see which date would work best for them. General consensus will rule. The idea was to keep the rides on the first Sunday of each month so it would be easy for everyone to remember, but obviously there does need to be some exceptions.



 Will do Dave. thanks! Brad


----------

